# My classic pressure gauge mod



## jj-x-ray

Spent the weekend painting the lounge.... I took a break while the paint was drying and rather than watch it dry, I decided to finally fit the pressure gauge I bought. Lovely weather outside too!










Check twice, cut once....









Although I should have checked thrice, the gauge stem is basically touching on one of the boiler securing bolts. If Id drilled a mm lower, Id have been completely screwed. Im an idiot.










Hole cut.....required slow speed, cutting fluid and cobalt bits to make light work of stainless. I also ground the edges to make it burr free.










Finished item. I was pretty chuffed at this point. I soon wouldnt be when I saw how close the gauge was to the boiler.



















And with all the fittings back inside.










I adjusted the OPV whilst I was in there so the gauge reads 10 bar. As pure luck would have it, I am being sent the pressure gauge that is doing the rounds in the pay it forward thread, so I'll be able to verify that I getting the pressure Im expecting









Next job will be fitting the Silvia V3 steam wand....


----------



## jj-x-ray

Heres a vid. You can just about make out how close the back of the gauge (and its capillary tube) is to the boiler assembly bolts...











please excuse my green finger nails, I still had dried paint on them lol


----------



## jj-x-ray

can everyone see the photos in the first post?? I can, but ive had a message saying they cant!

Edit: I've gone back and re-added them, please check if you can see them


----------



## jj-x-ray

Pressure gauge for the portafilter arrived today...thanks @Eddiex

Installed on the gaggias original portafilter with a bit of PTFE tape. The spouts were on pretty tight....

Here's a video of the result. Needle on the portafilter gauge is flickering about like crazy, but is touching 10bar ish. So I'm pretty happy. I'll be posting the gauge on.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin

Can you tell us a little more on where you sourced the gauge and the T fitting... And describe how you installed the T fitting ;-)


----------



## Tanguero

Nice looking job!

I did the PID upgrade and Rancillo steam wand. I thought that was my limit!

Very happy with the overall upgrade, I also added a solid brass replacement brew plate ( might be called something else ) As long as you are prepared to wait 15 minutes before the first brew the temperature is very steady.


----------



## ashcroc

jj-x-ray said:


> can everyone see the photos in the first post?? I can, but ive had a message saying they cant!
> 
> Edit: I've gone back and re-added them, please check if you can see them


Can see the photos fine and now. Thought it was just my wifi acting up yesterday.

The gauge looks really nice. Must get around to fitting mine.

When are you planning on fitting a dimmer to put it to use?


----------



## L&R

Always measure pressure at brewing temperature, not on a cold machine.

BR


----------



## jj-x-ray

ChiangMaiKevin said:


> Can you tell us a little more on where you sourced the gauge and the T fitting... And describe how you installed the T fitting ;-)


gauge was from

https://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/MR398v8

I think an Isomac gauge fits too according to other threads and it looks pretty cool too as it stands a lot prouder and looks more steam punk.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Isomac-Boiler-Pressure-Gauge-%c3%b8-41mm-0-25-Bar---IS000134/m-3660.aspx

As for fittings the worlds your oyster....so many companies selling hydraulic and pneumatic fittings. I struggled to chose and went through ebay in the end. Also depends which type of connector ends you prefer for your job too. I got an all metal body Legris t-piece with 6mm push fittings on the tee, rather than the compression fittings usually seen in the gaggia, and an 1/8" BSP male stud to match the gauges female nut. Probably a little over engineered for this job, as its good for 30bar and up to 150C. Ive seen people use all plastic bodies fine. Simply cut the PTFE tube from the pump as square as I could (though obviously not while in situ) and 'plugged' them into the t-piece. The stud should probably have ptfe tape on before attaching the gauge nut, but I didnt.


----------



## jj-x-ray

ashcroc said:


> Can see the photos fine and now. Thought it was just my wifi acting up yesterday.
> 
> The gauge looks really nice. Must get around to fitting mine.
> 
> When are you planning on fitting a dimmer to put it to use?


Aside from adjusting the OPV, I got it for the look mainly. Trying to pretend I own an e61 lol. I suppose I should do profiling now.....


----------



## roger1976

Hello, fantastic this! Good Job.

Is there a thread on how to do the install? I can't find one when I use the search field. Maybe you could give me some support on the subject?

Thanks in advance, Roger.


----------



## jj-x-ray

roger1976 said:


> Hello, fantastic this! Good Job.
> 
> Is there a thread on how to do the install? I can't find one when I use the search field. Maybe you could give me some support on the subject?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Roger.


ask away roger.......theres not much to it.

I couldnt find a specific thread dealing with all parts of the install on here either and had to piece it together from various threads and from other sites too.

The hardest part is probably choosing the position of the hole, which im as close as youd want to be to being wrong......


----------



## chip_kara

Hi @jj-x-ray , can you link the pay it forward thread for the pressure gauge please, I can't seem to find it for the life of me, thanks!


----------



## jj-x-ray

chip_kara said:


> Hi @jj-x-ray , can you link the pay it forward thread for the pressure gauge please, I can't seem to find it for the life of me, thanks!


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D24282&share_tid=24282&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## Michael87

Hello. @jj-x-ray Sorry to bump an old thread. I had a couple of questions.

Why does your pressure drop to only 6 bar for a second after you switch the pump off? Is the 3-way valve taking some time to switch?

Also, am I right in thinking the only installation needed is: (1) attach the dial to the case and (2) attach the sensor to the tube between the pump and the boiler using a new T-connector?

It sounds deceptively simple. Apart from the dial positioning mentioned above, anything else that might go wrong for a novice?


----------



## FairRecycler

Michael87 said:


> Hello. @jj-x-ray Sorry to bump an old thread. I had a couple of questions.
> 
> Why does your pressure drop to only 6 bar for a second after you switch the pump off? Is the 3-way valve taking some time to switch?
> 
> Also, am I right in thinking the only installation needed is: (1) attach the dial to the case and (2) attach the sensor to the tube between the pump and the boiler using a new T-connector?
> 
> It sounds deceptively simple. Apart from the dial positioning mentioned above, anything else that might go wrong for a novice


 Hi,

I think most of the pressure is still in the system untill he completely decompressed the boiler by opening the steam valve.

Yes it's only those 2.

I am currently working on another kit for this which comes with a liquid filled gauge and not requires cutting the PTFE pipe.


----------



## Michael87

Oh of course, that makes sense, anything upstream of the 3 way valve will stay pressurised.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Michael87 said:


> Oh of course, that makes sense, anything upstream of the 3 way valve will stay pressurised.


Sorry for my late reply Michael, don't know how I missed your post. You're right it's up stream of the valve so it still sees the pressure while the group is depressurised by the valve.

As for advice, it is deceptively simple. The most care is needed positioning the hole (and then cutting the hole). I should have put it about 5mm higher up to be comfortably clear of the boiler screws.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jj-x-ray

FairRecycler said:


> Hi,
> I think most of the pressure is still in the system untill he completely decompressed the boiler by opening the steam valve.
> Yes it's only those 2.
> I am currently working on another kit for this which comes with a liquid filled gauge and not requires cutting the PTFE pipe.
> <img alt="IMG_20191019_101123.thumb.jpg.d835326e1591ce5472a937cdfa78d4e3.jpg" data-fileid="32954" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/IMG_20191019_101123.thumb.jpg.d835326e1591ce5472a937cdfa78d4e3.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Like the look of that kit 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cassettequestion

Hi I have a hole cutter on ebay for anyone wanting to try this mod:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/233974137687


----------

